# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Puffy nipples after first prohormone cycle...

## biobest692

....

----------


## biobest692

....

----------


## CMB

Are you sure its gyno or could you be a little paranoid about it? Usually if you have gyno its pretty tender. And usually there is some sort of hard lump.

Do you have any pictures you can show us?

----------


## biobest692

....

----------


## pskyle

You should have gotten some Aromasin to stack with the nolva. Some might say Clomid and aromasin. Get some and dose it ED at 6-12, then switch to EOD once it goes away. Order some and some Letrozole just in case shyt gets real brah. Everything will be okay and they will all mire you soon. 

If you get confused or anything just use the search bar for hdrol PCT or google it, there is tons of info man. Good luck.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

OP, I don't think you're getting gyno or anything, so don't stress out on it. And don't touch it too much because that'll make it even more puffy. If you want you can run some Letro and perhaps use either a higher dosage of liquid nolva or a different source (I'm not a fan of research chems).

----------


## freakinhuge

If you've just done your pct with nolva then I would give letro a try. Its strong but it should help.

----------


## Abmaster

Where'd u get Liqued nolva??) who makes it ?

----------


## Big Rob78

> Hey guys. Just to give some background info, i'm 5'11 205lbs(ish). 21 years old and just came off my first prohormone cycle a month and a half ago.
> 
> All together i wasn't pleased. i ran hdrol 50/75/75/75/75 and then liquid nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> The hdrol really ****ed with my stomach and i had a hard time actually eating so i didnt gain much. I wont do prohormones again
> 
> Anyways, around the 2nd or 3rd week i noticed my nipples were puffy. No hard lumps, no tenderness or anything like that. Just puffy. No homo but i used to have perfect nipples haha and i miss it, i'm embarrassed to take my shirt off now.
> 
> Do you guys think i should run liquid letro for a week or two to see if it corrects my puffy nipples? its really bothering me cause it shows through my shirt


What brand of Halo did you use ....Raws matter.

----------

